# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  poziv na broj

## MAYA81

koji je poziv na broj za platiti članarinu? Piše: Pod poziv
na broj upišite 008-001-ddmmyyyy (ddmmyyyy je datum rođenja koji ste naveli
u pristupnici, npr. 03081970). A meni kažu pri plačanju krivi poziv na broj.
Probala za donacije ali drugi broj.
Što da se radi?
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Natasa30

> koji je poziv na broj za platiti članarinu? Piše: Pod poziv
> na broj upišite 008-001-ddmmyyyy (ddmmyyyy je datum rođenja koji ste naveli
> u pristupnici, npr. 03081970). A meni kažu pri plačanju krivi poziv na broj.
> Probala za donacije ali drugi broj.
> Što da se radi?
> Hvala


Članarinu molimo uplatite na žiro račun Udruge 2484008-1100197341 (Raiffeisen Bank). 
Svrha uplate-Članarina za 2008 
Pod poziv na broj upišite u malu kućicu 02 u veliku 2008- ddmmyy (vaš datum ro?enja)

----------


## Zvrk

[quote="Natasa30"

Članarinu molimo uplatite na žiro račun Udruge 2484008-1100197341 (Raiffeisen Bank). 
Svrha uplate-Članarina za 2008 
Pod poziv na broj upišite u malu kućicu 02 u veliku 2008- ddmmyy (vaš datum ro?enja)[/quote]

Prijavljujem da mi je Zaba dva puta odbila transakciju kao neispravan poziv na broj.
Molim pomoć.

----------


## ivarica

zvrk, jesi ti clanica rode?
javi mi se na mail, dobit ces sve upute o placanjuu clanarine

----------

